# Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 28, 2009)

Execution video: is this evidence of 'war crimes' in Sri Lanka?

Channel 4 News shows footage claimed to show Sri Lankan forces executing Tamils earlier this year. Jonathan Miller reports.

Just three months after the Sri Lankan government declared the country liberated from the Tamil Tigers, video footage has emerged apparently showing government troops summarily executing Tamils.

more here..*www.channel4.com/news/articles/world/asia_pacific/execution%20video%20is%20this%20evidence%20of%20war%20crimes%20in%20sri%20lanka/3321087


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*

War crime is bad but nobody wants to spare a chance...

Both Ltte and army have killed families of the other....who will have the sympathy


----------



## vaithy (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



sujoyp said:


> War crime is bad but nobody wants to spare a chance...
> 
> Both Ltte and army have killed families of the other....who will have the sympathy



It is not about the sympathy.. it is about law of the land.. If the convicts are  punished as per law there is no outrage.. but the problems is the army behaved like a rebel.. then where is the difference between them..

actually they are not LTTE cadres but youngmen from vanni region.. the LTTE fled before the army approach Kilinochi.. it is in the fit anger the civilians were executed
there are three lakhs innocent peoples who has no link with LTTE are at presently held at  worst NAZI styled camps and kept tortured..Young peoples both men and women taken out camp and never returned 
Your reply clearly expose the mindset of the ruling family.. Please treat the persons not one of the 'Tamil Savage" consider them as some human...their ancestors leave India thousands year ago to restore the honour.. they have no other protection except India...Presently Tamil Nadu is Only peaceful State
in India.. Because of LTTE, why punish rest of Tamil population..


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2009)

^^true

Most of these people were given perish or join choice by LTTE. Those who remained against the LTTE were silenced by LTTE at the hilt of bayonets. 

SL army should have tried to clear the chaff instead of killing them brutally treating them all alike. What is the difference b/w LTTE and SL army then ? Extra judicial killings only breed contempt and scorn.


----------



## vista__n00b (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vaithy said:


> ...actually they are not LTTE cadres but youngmen from vanni region.. the LTTE fled before the army approach Kilinochi.. it is in the fit anger the civilians were executed...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...three lakhs innocent peoples who has no link with LTTE are at presently held at worst NAZI styled camps and kept tortured..Young peoples both men and women taken out camp and never returned...


What the...?
You are talking as if you were right there when the execution was taking place and as though you are sitting in those "NAZI styled camps"right this moment while writing this post. You are writing the post in such a matter-of-fact tone as though you know everything and have very easy access to each & every internal detail.

How do you know that the the video is not a LTTE (or whatever is left of them) propaganda? How do you know that the people killing in the video are not LTTE people while the man dying is a Srilankan Army Soldier or may be a civilian? Get real my dear friend...this is war...you can't tell one from the other. Gone are the biblical times when different armies used to wear different flags. Maligning your opponent in International Fraternity so that economical and other sanctions are imposed on the country is new kind of war. Whether you like that or not but the video could very well be NOT what you think it is. Just open your mind a bit.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 30, 2009)

The video was authenticated by both Tamil and Singalese media persons.. third rated stuff may pass in Indian media.. but not in the International forum..
 if the International media are maligned the singlaese ,why the Singalese are afraid to open the camp for media...perhaps they afraid about western power In such case why not open the camp for inspection to Indian journalists..leaked photos revealed they are living in 'hell just open the camp..
India is a Soverign country because by its Consititution.acts, Government,Democracy, because its multifaceted regions,religions can live together peacefully...
You say it is a war!!
What is war? A war is made by the different countries.. not by the group... A Government don't wage a war on its own citizen...I am over 50... Even from my childhood I know the srilanka problems..  1505:	The Portuguese arrive in Ceylon
1519:	 Tamil King Sangili alias Cankili I comes to the throne of Jaffna
1543:	Cankili I orders 600 Christians in Mannar to be killed for forced conversion of Hindus 
	mid-16th century: The Vanniyar chieftains of Mullaitivu and Trincomalee allly with the Portuguese against Cankili and his attempts to subdue them. 
1560: 	The Portuguese narrowly defeat Cankili in a battle to avenge the 'massacre of Mannar' and demand concession. They retain Mannar and put puppet king Edirmanasingham on the throne.
1564-65: 	Indian sources report a battle between the Nayak of Madurai and his Poligar army (on the order of the ruler of Vijayanagara) and the king of Kandy near Puttalam, in which the latter was defeated and killed.
1591:	Cankili II (Cankilikumaran) declared governor of Jaffna by the Portuguese on condition that he has no contact with the Karaiyar generals.
1619/20:	Cankili II allies with the Karaiyar general Mikkappillai (Migapulle) from Mannar; defeated after prolonged fighting with the Portuguese.
1620-24:	Karaiyar generals continue the resistance against the Portuguese with the help of the Nayak of Tanjavur. After the final defeat the Karaiyar plunge themselves into their own swords.
1623:	Cankilikumaran executed in Goa. The Portuguese destroy all big temples in Jaffna and Trincomalee.
1658: 	The Dutch take the Maritime Provinces including Jaffna from the Portuguese. They misunderstand the Kutimai and Atimai system and treat them as slaves, thus changing the economic and social structure of Jaffna.
1766:	The Dutch force the King of Kandy to hand Batticaloa over to them in a treaty and cut off Kandy's access to the sea.
1795/96: 	The British take Ceylon from the Dutch. But the Tamils fought *****ed battle with them finally subdued,since Singales sided with British.
British made Tamils as slave to work in the hills tea plantation,but met stiff resitance from them finally brought tamils from Madras presidency to work their planatation... So With thousands of Tamils worked as slaves in tea planatation, the Bristish empire was prospered with tea trade
 As a final reward the British who treated the Indian Plantation Tamils as slaves(Shastri-Srimavo pact covered their flight only some extended)
left the srilanka with all the powers vested with Singalese only..
So nothing changed in Sri lanka.. British Slavemaster replaced by Singalese slave masters.. Military, Police,court everywhere only singalese.. so it is not unusual that a tamil thief awarded a life sentence.. and a Singalese rapiest got few dollar fines...
Inequality brought discontent.. that is the root of the case.. at the start when Selvanayagam was the leading the Tamils he was interested only for the equality.. In 1957, the Eelam Gandhi, Selvanayakam, had a pact with Bandaranaike to meet 
some of the aspirations of the Tamils. But the Buddhist clergy opposed the 
pact. In ’65 Selvanayakam entered into an agreement with then President 
Senanayake. J Jayawardane went on a padayatra opposing this agreement — and 
the Sinhalas unilaterally abrogated it. 
It was only after every peaceful affortunity lost with the singalese opposite the share of power with the Tamils, On May 14, 1976, under the chairmanship of Selvanayakam, the Tamils 
unanimously resolved at Vaddukottai that co-existence with the Sinhalas was 
impossible. They decided on a separate state of Eelam — and for a life of 
dignity and honour. 

The armed struggle began a year earlier in 1975. The Liberation Tigers of 
Tamil Eelam (LTTE) was founded on May 5, 1975. Indira Gandhi  and Tamil Nadu Cief Minister  M.G.R helped set up training camps in India.  When Indira Gandhi was assassinated, there was a black flag in every Tamil home in the 
North and East. In fact, Sinhala forces opened fire that day asking the 
Tamils: “Will your amma come and save you now?” 

When Rajiv's IPKF entered the Srilanka to probate the peace deal, every Tamil in Srilanka has some hope.. But LTTE has taken some skirmishes with IPKF which blown to full scale war.. the singalese enjoyed the show.. Once the singalese P.M remarked his troops.' let the Indians and Tamils kill each other'
Thousands of Indian soldiers sacrified for another country's political cause but returned with humiliation... Not a single thanks was offerred to them by the President..For a friendship sake India give everything the colombo regime wanted.. arms, training,logistics support and just concluded war.. But not a single thank was offered to India..But they celebrate with their Chinese friends ..China today is simply building their naval base just 48 k.m from Indian maritime boundaries.. this is the reallity now...
Dear friend can I ask you as a fellow human..(for somebody as a Tamil I may not be a human atall)
Just watch the video
If You are a Tamil  watch the victims as one of you..just few more times
If You are a Malayalee watch the victims as one of you..just few more times
If You are a Kannadika watch the victims as one of you..just few more times
If You are a Maratthi  watch the victims as one of you..just few more times
If You are a Gujarathi  watch the victims as one of you..just few more times
If You are a Punjabi  watch the victims as one of you..just few more times
If You are a Indian  watch the victims as one of you..just few more times
I have already watched it.. and downloaded it..
Thank you for asking me to be a openmind!!
The pain is because I am open mind..Knowledge is double edged weapons..some time it may kill the man who possess it.. this is just one of the time...


----------



## vista__n00b (Aug 31, 2009)

vaithy said:


> The video was authenticated by both Tamil and Singalese media persons.. third rated stuff may pass in Indian media.. but not in the International forum..


Source? Can you post your source where International Forum has accepted the video as authentic? Even the news agency that is posting the video is claiming that they are not sure about the authenticity of the video...you on the other hand are damn sure about this "First Rated" stuff





> You say it is a war!!
> What is war? A war is made by the different countries.. not by the group... A Government don't wage a war on its own citizen...


Why? Have you never heard of Civil Wars? This is Civil War. What else do you think it is? Sri Lankan government was not waging the war; rather it was just fighting the Civil War against goons who wanted to break the country into pieces.





> I am over 50... Even from my childhood I know the srilanka problems..


If you want to gain respect and credibility by dropping your age into the discussion then you won't succeed but I am surprised to note you mentioning "srilanka problems" rather than "Tamil Problems" because the propaganda that follows in your post just shows as though all the problems in this world are with Tamils. That is it...zip...period!!!





> 1505 - 1795/96
> straight copy paste from here
> *www.tamilcanadian.com/page.php?cat=180&id=888
> 
> Followed by lots of propaganda stuff.


I don't think I need to answer to that.





> It was only after every peaceful affortunity lost with the singalese opposite the share of power with the Tamils, On May 14, 1976, under the chairmanship of Selvanayakam, the Tamils unanimously resolved at Vaddukottai that *co-existence with the Sinhalas was impossible. They decided on a separate state of Eelam — and for a life of dignity and honour.*


You know that is the exact same reason given by almost all of the terrorist groups?
Punjab Terrorism: Khalistanis can't live with Indians
Kashmir Terrorism:  Kashmiri Muslims can't live with Indians
Bodoland Terrorism: Bodo Ethnic people can't live with Indians
Nagalnd Terrorism: Naga people can't live with Indians
Mizoram Terrorism: Mizo ethnic people can't live with Indians
Manipur Terrorism: Manipur tribal people can't live with Indians
Naxals/PWG/ULFA/Maoists can't live with Indians.

They all give same excuses for their terrorism as well. "It is not terrorism...it is *Freedom Struggle*". What should India do? Not wage war on these so-called citizens and let all of these "Freedom Fighters" make their own countries? Now, wouldn't that be an amazing solution?





> Thank you for asking me to be a openmind!!
> The pain is because I am open mind..*Knowledge is double edged weapons..some time it may kill the man who possess it*.. this is just one of the time...


That is why Eelams bought tons of Kalashnikovs, Tanks and even Air Planes? So it doesn't kill them?

IMHO stop the propaganda. Every country has problems but it doesn't mean that its citizens take Guns/Tanks/Air Force in their hands and kill other citizens. That is what terrorists do...and if they do that...they should be treated in ways that are apt for such people.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*

@vista__n00b
1)Mentioning the age is not because wanted respectability... but assure you that I have lived the period when the problem arised...
2)Thanks for mentioning  the 1976 decision of 'Eelam' but you didn't comment about the peaceful struggle that 'selva' waged to regain honour and co-existance with singalese, and abrogation of earlier agreement with Pandaranayaki and Senanayake..Had the agreements implemented ,then that time the decision of Eelam does not arise..
2)The very fact equated the 'punjab,kashmirproblems with Eelam ' has exposed how immature your argument is...India is a true Democratic Republic country..which has the longest written Constitution..(Don't argue it'as a Indian 
propaganda) but where as Srilanka 's Unitary..does't give equal rights..)
We Indian take the pride as 'Unity in diversity'
But Srilanka is only for Singalese Majority

You mentioned Kashmir and punjab..actually sympatehsied with your inability to grab the reasons because you are out of that time ZONE Where I was watched that event.. that is the reason for mentioning the age..
Kashmir was never the Internal Problem after the Nehru- Sheik Abdullah accord, only Pakistan was pissed the matter as annual routine its Islamic forum and occassionally with its USA Friends..After Sheikh his Son  Farooq Abdullah  has tiff with Indira Gandhi which led to his downfall with Indira Gandhi probe G.M Shah the brother-in law by dividing the National Conference..Thus the poilitical meddling in the state led to pak based groups activated...rest is History same in Punjab.. to spit on Akali leadership Indira Gandhi created 'Bhindranwale' and congress support him.. Then he turn in to monster..so in India the problems is not with our Constitution but actual meddling of politician led to fall of stable GOVT in that states led to anarchy..
Srilankans Tamils wanted the same Indian Constitution for Srilanka.. Even some leaders proposed a Federal setup with india.. Had this accepted at that time much of bloodshed wasted now can be avoided..
So instead of eradicting the root cause you couldn't solve the problems... when singalese actually allow Tamils enjoy the equal staus, amended the constitution, make it multi-polar secular state, Gun culture will vanish there...
Otherwise, instead of held in camps, the three lahk Tamils , should be shoot and  killed so this is the last wish for them..
The youngmen has the quick and painless excution..They are the fortunate.. but the camp people didn't..believe me they are not my imagination.. they are real,,,
Thanks for your comments


----------



## Nishant (Aug 31, 2009)

vista__n00b said:


> Source? Can you post your source where International Forum has accepted the video as authentic? Even the news agency that is posting the video is claiming that they are not sure about the authenticity of the video...you on the other hand are damn sure about this "First Rated" stuffWhy? Have you never heard of Civil Wars? This is Civil War. What else do you think it is? Sri Lankan government was not waging the war; rather it was just fighting the Civil War against goons who wanted to break the country into pieces.If you want to gain respect and credibility by dropping your age into the discussion then you won't succeed but I am surprised to note you mentioning "srilanka problems" rather than "Tamil Problems" because the propaganda that follows in your post just shows as though all the problems in this world are with Tamils. That is it...zip...period!!!I don't think I need to answer to that.You know that is the exact same reason given by almost all of the terrorist groups?
> Punjab Terrorism: Khalistanis can't live with Indians
> Kashmir Terrorism:  Kashmiri Muslims can't live with Indians
> Bodoland Terrorism: Bodo Ethnic people can't live with Indians
> ...


very nice reply brother..

i dont understand one thing... 
hindus are not treated well in pakistan, bangladesh, fiji, etc.. 
but no one from india care. in fact this is right... why should be care of other 
country's people?

I just want to ask this to tamil ppl that why they so much care about ppl of sri-lanka? be it tamil or anyone in srilanka? .. 

i hear that (although i have nothing to prove it) loads of donation goes to LTTE from tamil nadu.. why? please donate to PM relief fund.. dont care about problems in other countries ... we have enough in india.


----------



## vista__n00b (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vaithy said:


> 2)The very fact equated the 'punjab,kashmirproblems with Eelam ' has exposed how immature your argument is...India is a true Democratic Republic country..which has the longest written Constitution..(Don't argue it'as a Indian propaganda) but where as *Srilanka 's Unitary..does't give equal rights..*)
> We Indian take the pride as 'Unity in diversity' But Srilanka is only for Singalese Majority


Do you have any quotes from Sri Lankan Constitution (with proper source) to back your claims? Can you please quote the stanzas from Sri Lankan constitution saying that a tamil citizen should not be given a right of vote / speech / religion while a sinhalese has all of these? Kindly quote those stanzas and "Expose my immature argument".





> You mentioned Kashmir and punjab..actually sympatehsied with your inability to grab the reasons because you are out of that time ZONE Where I was watched that event.. that is the reason for mentioning the age..


Oh same old Age, Zone, Sympathy card. Honestly...I am getting bored of it. So its better if you bring something new next time.





> Kashmir was never the Internal Problem after the Nehru- Sheik Abdullah accord, only Pakistan was pissed the matter as annual routine its Islamic forum and occassionally with its USA Friends..After Sheikh his Son  Farooq Abdullah  has tiff with Indira Gandhi which led to his downfall with Indira Gandhi probe G.M Shah the brother-in law by dividing the National Conference..Thus the poilitical meddling in the state led to pak based groups activated...rest is History same in Punjab.. to spit on Akali leadership Indira Gandhi created 'Bhindranwale' and congress support him.. Then he turn in to monster..so in India the problems is not with our Constitution but actual meddling of politician led to fall of stable GOVT in that states led to anarchy..


All those things you said can also be said about Sri Lanka as well...just because Sri Lankan government didn't bow to some Tamil Political Goons...they started terrorising the whole country. You haven't shown any proofs as yet to authenticate your claims regarding inequality of rights in Sri Lankan "Constitution"...or do we just have to believe that what you are saying is true? Show us some quotes from Sri Lankan constitution or else stop harping on the rights point. It just doesn't hold ground. Oh and just to save you  from hassle of finding good source...here is the link to official online version of Sri Lankan Constitution
*www.priu.gov.lk/Cons/1978Constitution/Introduction.htm
BTW you didn't comment about other terrorist groups from India that I talked about.





> ...when singalese actually allow Tamils enjoy the equal staus, amended the constitution, make it multi-polar secular state, Gun culture will vanish there...


Source...source...source...





> Otherwise, instead of held in camps, the three lahk Tamils , should be shoot and  killed so this is the last wish for them..
> The youngmen has the quick and painless excution..They are the fortunate.. but the camp people didn't..believe me they are not my imagination.. they are real,,,
> Thanks for your comments


Similar propaganda is  taught to terrorists of Khalistanis, LeT, JeM, SIMI, Bodos, NSCN, KYKL, MNF, Naxals, PWG, ULFA, Maoists...just to keep the hate going.


----------



## vista__n00b (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



Nishant said:


> very nice reply *brother..*


Sister


----------



## Nishant (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vista__n00b said:


> Sister


sorry miss...

see the problem is i have enough sisters and no girlfriend..! so please!! i dont want another sister


----------



## vaithy (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



Nishant said:


> i dont understand one thing...
> *hindus are not treated well in pakistan, bangladesh, fiji, etc..
> but no one from india care. in fact this is right... why should be care of other
> country's people?*



It is called cultural ties..
So why Islamic countries are  trying to intervene in India's affairs when communal violence taken place.. So why USA is poking the nose because some minor incident against Chiristians...Nobody has told  that countries that it is India's internal matter... But India never raised it voice whether it is Fiji or Srilanka when Hindus are murdered, their temples have been demolished.. For Hindus no country existed..  why Jinnah ask for Pakistan?  "Hindu can have Hindustan..we have Pakistan.."  What did our congress did then.. it followed psedo secularism where even speaking about'Hindu' taboo for them..Why India created the Bangaladesh?.In east Timur india supported the tiny island to be partitioned..In palestian India's support is well known..Indeed  Hamas is not a Gandhian party neither Fateh...Nobody told they are other nations problems..

@vista__noob
 Although it mentioned it is socialist Republic Under chapter 2 Buddhism is the only religion that accorded the protected status other are secondary...Secular nature of the constition was altered because singalese are majority..the state is not ruled by the parliament but from the 'MahaBothi' seat..there is no relevence with "Buddha dharma" among the present day singalese Buddhist.. previous Senanayke and Bandaranayake agreements were not effected because of their hatred...(O.K..O.K I am now going to hear the thousandth time.."propagandaa...)
Tamils never hate anyone...hear what one poet saying
"EveryPlace is our Native,
EveryPerson is our Relative,
 Good or Bad Don't blame other..
..Greatness comewith obedient to ...." -actually I forget the rest of stanza 
When the British come, they need slave labours for their tea gardens,sugar fields shipped them out...like negroes whose ancesters taken from Africa to America after a hundreds year, they admitted to the society as equal citizen... but for the Tamils no Godfather.. no Abraham Lincon...
Poet Bharathi, 
" In the  Sugar-cane fields--Oh in the  Sugarcane fields
  Hindu Mada(r)has sewed with the iron chains-
Broken with the limping joints-they are crying and praying Oh 
Mata SAKTHI..couldnot you listen to them?
could not You save them from their misery?-
This poem was made before a hundred years..it is still hold good..

("_*yes.. Yes... You old cow.. did I ask for sonnet for the terrorists?  Hey they are the terrorists and all your poets are terrorists..WHERE IS ANSWER..word by word"*_)  
OH this is for U vista__noob.. so you need not type again..
Thanks for the comments


----------



## nix (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*

I'm shocked that even educated people in a certain part of india are sympathising with the LTTE. They have no right to demand any piece of land from sri lanka. The LTTE would never succeed in making a country, they didn't have a chance. They knew it.

@vista_noob: +1.


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vaithy said:


> @vista__noob
> Although it mentioned it is socialist Republic Under chapter 2 Buddhism is the only religion that accorded the protected status other are secondary...Secular nature of the constition was altered because singalese are majority..


Your arguments are so ridiculous that it is not even funny anymore...
Here is what the constitution says...word by word...


> *9. The Republic of Sri Lanka shall give       to Buddhism the foremost place and accordingly it shall be the duty of the       State to protect and foster the Buddha Sasana, while assuring to all       religions the rights granted by Articles 10 and 14(1)(e).*


...and what are Articles 10 and 14(1)(e)?...





> *10.       Every person is entitled to freedom of thought, conscience and religion,       including the freedom to have or to adopt a religion or belief of his       choice.
> 
> 14.       (1) Every citizen is entitled to -
> (e)       the freedom, either by himself or in association with others, and either       in public or in private, to manifest his religion or belief in worship,       observance, practice or teaching;​*


No where does it say that only Buddhism will be allowed in Sri Lanka. And if a country wants to protect the religion followed by 70% or so of its population...then what is wrong with it? Its not like they are stopping anyone to follow their religion.

BTW *the question was never about Buddhism vs other religions...it was always about Tamils*. Or are you trying to say that none of the Tamils follow Buddhism because honestly that idea would be preposterous. I am still waiting for the stanzas from Constitution that doesn't give equal rights to Tamils but then may be your "Propaganda Gurus" never showed you those stanzas? They just told you...this is how it is and you believed them. Isn't it?





> *the state is not ruled by the parliament but from the 'MahaBothi' seat*


ROFLMAO!!! I am not even going to answer to that. A country with established democracy and voting system is not run by its Parliament. Nice one 


> ...Poor translation of a poem
> ...
> More stuff from probably LTTE text
> ...
> Another poor translation of a poem...


You are telling us that we should all support LTTE in killing Sri Lankan citizens because they had rough times. Why am I not hearing this for the first time. I would once again say...Khalistanis, LeT, JeM, SIMI, Bodos, NSCN, KYKL, MNF, Naxals, PWG, ULFA, Maoists.





> ("_*yes.. Yes... You old cow.. did I ask for sonnet for the terrorists?  Hey they are the terrorists and all your poets are terrorists..WHERE IS ANSWER..word by word"*_)
> OH this is for U vista__noob.. so you need not type again..
> Thanks for the comments


Even at this age you can't argue with facts huh? Did I ever say that poets are terrorists or that Tamils didn't suffer or that people around the world are not suffering? Yes they are suffering...yes the races have suffered in the past and (god forbids) might keep suffering in future as well. We can all come together and work for their betterment but if that has to come by using ammunitions and by killing innocent people...then I am not ready to support it.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



nix said:


> I'm shocked that even educated people in a certain part of india are sympathising with the LTTE. They have no right to demand any piece of land from sri lanka. The LTTE would never succeed in making a country, they didn't have a chance. They knew it.
> 
> @vista_noob: +1.



Can I not have the right to say the same words._*"I'm shocked that even educated people in a certain part of india are sympathising with the killing of the innocents civilians in the guise of terrorism"
*
@vista__noob.& unix..is it not possible attributing personal motives to continue the discussion..
Did I ever says that I supported LTTE? Read the whole postings again..The whole posting arise because of extra judicial killings appear in the news channel.. So every events has the two sides..
You are in the north and I am in the south...What You see from the north I may not able to see from the south.. what I see from the south you may not able to see from the North
Discussions in such forums can bridge that divide..
Since the Video was obtained by the Journalists for Demogracy in srilanka (JDS) a organisation of both Tamil and Singalese journalists NGO organisation which work for the media freedom,it led to credence to Channel4 which published broadcast it..
Naturally singalese GOVT denied it..HItler never admit that he exterminate the JEWS.. and even today some sections beleive 'Holocaust never happened..
If they are actually LTTE cadres then they could be tried them in War Tribunals.. the best course is Srilanka 's Court can probe it but it remained to be seen whether the regime allow the court probe?
My assumptions is based on the Video may be genuine where as your assumption is other wise
I'llbe happy if your assumptions is correct..because from your assumptions nobody lose lives!!
Thanks for your comments 

_


----------



## Nishant (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vaithy said:


> It is called cultural ties..


may be thats why i hate LTTE coz they killed my PM. 



> So why Islamic countries are  trying to intervene in India's affairs when communal violence taken place.. So why USA is poking the nose because some minor incident against Chiristians...Nobody has told  that countries that it is India's internal matter...


here is the point... its USA and not state of Alaska ppl. Similarly its India who should decide what to do.. not the state of Tamil nadu.





> But India never raised it voice whether it is Fiji or Srilanka when Hindus are murdered, their temples have been demolished..


India has too many other things to worry about than these, and ofcourse india dont have the power like USA to do it... but if remember correctly.. at least india condemned when things go wrong in fiji or australia .. 


now coming back to LTTE.. lets suppose sri lankan ppl treated tamils very badly.. but LTTE did the same thing to them...their suicide bombers has claimed the life of thousands of sri lankan ppl, secondly most of the world (except our tamil nadu state) has declared LTTE as a terrorist organization... and i dont think the whole world is stupid.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 1, 2009)

Nishant said:


> now coming back to LTTE.. lets suppose sri lankan ppl treated tamils very badly.. but LTTE did the same thing to them...their suicide bombers has claimed the life of thousands of sri lankan ppl, secondly most of the world (except our tamil nadu state) has declared LTTE as a terrorist organization... and i dont think the whole world is stupid.




^^
Everything which has been accepted is not correct
and everything which has not been accepted in not wrong!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vaithy said:


> Can I not have the right to say the same words.
> @vista__noob.& unix..is it not possible attributing personal motives to continue the discussion..
> 
> You are in the north and I am in the south...What You see from the north I may not able to see from the south.. what I see from the south you may not able to see from the North
> ...



+1..for you sir.


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vaithy said:


> Did I ever says that I supported LTTE? Read the whole postings again..


In almost every post of yours, you are vehemently supporting the so-called "armed struggle" (read terrorism) by Tamils in Sri Lanka by telling us how badly they were treated and how they deserve to be given a separate country. AFAIK its only LTTE that is working towards realism of the horrendous idea. So how wrong are we in understanding from your posts that you support LTTE? Or are you saying that you support the whole idea (Armed struggle...Eelam) but do not support LTTE? You want a new organization?





			
				vaithy said:
			
		

> The whole posting arise because of extra judicial killings appear in the news channel..*So every events has the two sides..*


The thread started because of a killing appearing on a news channel but the debate started because a few of you were NOT ready to see that it could actually have any other side to it but a Tamil being shot by oh-so-inhuman Sri Lankan soldiers. You were the adamant one not to see any other side. Its good to see a softening of stand from you and ACCEPTING that the video could actually have other facets.


			
				vaithy said:
			
		

> Since the Video was obtained by the Journalists for Demogracy in srilanka *(JDS) a organisation of both Tamil and Singalese journalists NGO organisation* which work for the media freedom,it led to credence to Channel4 which published broadcast it..


...and we are back to square one! Another claim with no factual backing. All I could find about JDS on internet is this one blog
*jdsrilanka.blogspot.com/
No where does it say that JDS is an organisation...nor does it talk about any NGOs either. All it tells about them is this





			
				JDS Blog said:
			
		

> _Journalists for Democracy in Sri Lanka (JDS) is an action group of journalists, writers, artists and human rights defenders in exile who are campaigning for democracy, human rights and media freedom in Sri Lanka.
> _


I wonder how you know who all are involved in this group while claiming in such a matter-of-fact way about their organization structure and being NGO & stuff. Seriously my dear sir...you really should check your facts before you put them on table.
Considering the vastness & sophistication of LTTE as an organisation...this JDS could very well be a group of news manufacturers for them.





			
				vaithy said:
			
		

> If they are actually LTTE cadres then they could be tried them in War Tribunals..


But how do we know that the person being shot is not a Sri Lankan soldier or a civilian while the one shooting them is not a LTTE terrorist? Where is the question of War Tribunals then?





			
				vaithy said:
			
		

> the best course is Srilanka 's Court can probe it but it remained to be seen whether the regime allow the court probe?


Court probe? Didn't you in your earlier posts claim that everything in Sri Lanka was against Tamils? How are you expecting a fair court probe now? The judges doing the probe might very well be Sinhalese after all? The ones who bow before Mahabothi Seat and take orders from them. Or may be for this probe we should find (or appoint may be) some Catholic Tamil Judges who are completely against Buddhism and Sinhalese people & support the idea of Eelam to the core. Now that would be an idea...hmm...





			
				vaithy said:
			
		

> My assumptions is based on the Video may be genuine where as your assumption is other wise I'llbe happy if your assumptions is correct..because from your assumptions nobody lose lives!!


Wow! So if I say that the person dying in the video could very well be a Sri Lankan soldier or a civilian shot by a terrorist...then it doesn't mean anything? No one loses life in that video because he is not Tamil? According to you the life of a Sri Lankan soldier or a civilian means nothing?


----------



## vaithy (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*

b





vista__n00b said:


> *In almost every post of yours, you are vehemently supporting the so-called "armed struggle" (read terrorism) by Tamils *i



That's the point!! All along whole of the discussion, my assumption is that your hatred is only against LTTE (which I can Understand) But  I never understand that actually you clubbed whole of the Tamils Race with them...
Perhaps you attended in your Logic class..
Statement 1.  LTTE is a Terrorists
Statement 2   LTTE is Tamilians

Conclusion: *So all Tamils are Terrorists*

Now I understand why You vehemently condemned the 3 lahks Tamils to slow death inside the camps...

The Photos are from BBC news


*newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/46186000/jpg/_46186118_camp_ap226b.jpg     *admin.bytecom.co.uk/tamilnewsnetwork.com/image.axd?picture=2009/06/WindowsLiveWriter/TamilslanguishinginSriLankanDeathCampsRi_7603/s320x240_e548d515-59c8-48ac-8f0e-b520bba7dc95.jpg

See the above picture from the infamous IDP camp..Location Srilanka.Time current

*admin.bytecom.co.uk/tamilnewsnetwork.com/image.axd?picture=2009/06/WindowsLiveWriter/TamilslanguishinginSriLankanDeathCampsRi_7603/0001zffg_b20a6602-47df-46e8-a77b-83387c95c2e5.jpg
_*  Location Auschwitz extermination camps*_
*jewish children behind Barbed wires time 1945* 

Two different time stamp..same faces same pictures.. and same result?

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/05/11/article-1180055-04E26E00000005DC-475_468x354.jpg

I was careful not to post this photos previously..,because anyone intelligent as you, if you  want to see it is not to difficult too search the news portal repository..

_*"I strongly believe that this country belongs to the Sinhalese”*_
_General Sarath Fonseka, Commander of the Sri Lanka Army_

_ So what happened to Tamils there.. whether India accept them?  or they have to jump to Sea..
*news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/spl/hi/picture_gallery/08/south_asia_fleeing_sri_lanka_war/html/1.stm


**newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/46186000/jpg/_46186118_camp_ap226b.jpg


----------



## vista_n00b (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vaithy said:


> That's the point!! All along whole of the discussion, my assumption is that your hatred is only against LTTE (which I can Understand) But  I never understand that actually you clubbed whole of the Tamils Race with them...
> Perhaps you attended in your Logic class..
> Statement 1.  LTTE is a Terrorists
> Statement 2   LTTE is Tamilians
> ...


LOL!!! I thought you created stuff in your head only about Sri Lanka but looks like assuming stuff and then believing in them strongly is not a one off thing for you.
Can you show even a single post of mine saying that "ALL TAMILS ARE TERRORISTS"? Show me one post of mine and I will eat my hat. Stop imaging stuff!!!

On the other hand I did say that the people spreading terrorism in Sri Lanka belong to Tamil group or am I wrong in saying that? Did you read sets...subsets...supersets in mathematics in school? If you did, then you would understand this concept very easily. Tamils = Superset; LTTE = subset. Getting the picture?





> Now I understand why You vehemently condemned the 3 lahks Tamils to slow death inside the camps...


Once again your ability to just assume things is quite entertaining! Can you show any of my posts where I support anyone's killing but terrorists? Oh and BTW just before you jump back to your assumption that I am saying all Tamils are terrorists...go back and read my superset-subset concept. It will help you understand better





> The Photos are from BBC news
> ...
> Two different time stamp..same faces same pictures.. and same result?


...and those photos belong in this thread because...? IIRC we were discussing killing of a man by some armed people and not the refugee camps of Sri Lanka. Or according to you the sole motive of this thread was to develop sympathy for Tamils and hatred for Sri Lanka as a country? Is that why you've been copy pasting stuff from LTTE propaganda texts?

Still I would like to comment about the photos you posted. No country has a magic wand that can solve the problems of its citizens in a day or two. Sri Lanka is in a phase of re-development after facing many gruesome years of horrendous terrorist activities by LTTE. It will take time to improve the situation of its citizens and redevelop the whole infrastructure that LTTE destroyed. It will take time, money & strength to do this and I pray to god that he gives them the strength to do it.





> _*"I strongly believe that this country belongs to the Sinhalese”*_
> _General Sarath Fonseka, Commander of the Sri Lanka Army_


 For your kind information this is his exact quote that was published last year.





> “strongly believed that Sri Lanka belongs to the Sinhalese, but there are minority communities and we treat them like our people”, and of the other communities “They can live in this country with us. But they must not try to, under the pretext of being a minority, demand undue things.”


What is wrong with it? He was asking LTTE (considering that they were actually in minority) to live with them in harmony and not demand a separate country. What is wrong with it? Oh wait...I guess you must've read only the half quote...after all you've been reading the "First Grade" LTTE texts since last 50 years while I read the "Third Grade Stuff". It might have got omitted in your readings.





> _ So what happened to Tamils there.. whether India accept them?  or they have to jump to Sea..


What? Where does India come in between? Why does India have to accept them? They are Sri Lankan citizens...their country has to take care of them. India has enough of its problems. Let me list a few of them for you.

1) Terrorism...Drought...floods...famine like situation...suicide of farmers...child malnutrition...maternal malnutrition...plethora of diseases

2) Do you realise that according to CIA World Factbook 2008 data, India is rated 143 on basis of Infant Mortality Rate. That is worse than even countries like Sri Lanka, Bhutan, Namibia and Botswana.

3) In the year 2007...UN had called Maternal Mortality Rate in India as SHOCKING. India accounts for 20% of the world's maternal deaths and a woman dies every five minutes here.

4) India is ranked 66th out of 68 studied in Global Hunger Index. It is worse than our neighboring countries like Nepal, Pakistan and Sri Lanka.

5) According to 2008 UN estimates, *2.1 million Indian children die before reaching the age of 5 every year – four every minute* - mostly from preventable illnesses such as diarrhoea, typhoid, malaria,      measles and pneumonia. Every day, 1,000 Indian children die because of diarrhoea alone.

6) India accounts for 30% of global burden of Tuberculosis and 50% of Leprosy. 900 people die EVERY DAY from Tuberculosis in India.

7) India has maximum number of HIV infected patients in world. More than even South Africa.

8 )India accounted for more than 10 million Malaria cases last year (10,649,554 to be exact). Only better than countries like Nigeria, Congo and Ethiopia.

These things are India's priorities. Indian citizens are what Indian government should be looking after. These are the problems we need to care about immediately. Clearly you have no time to read about all those things as they are related to India. You just want to see the sufferings of Tamils.

BTW as  you love to see pictures here are a few of them that you could not have found while being "the zone" about Sri Lanka and Tamils. Oh...and all of them are Indian Citizens.
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18702/_45106722_roshni_226.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18703/AS-217-2007-World1.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18704/babynand.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18705/E.M.Shiva%2C%2Bdied%2Bon%2B18.12.03.gif


*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18706/image001.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18707/Malnutrition-UNICEF-India.jpg

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18708/nytimes-2009-03-15-malnutrition.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18709/starving_father_child.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18673/india-drought.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18678/090820-drought-mexico-vmed-8a.300w.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18679/1165.jpg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18677/women-children.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18684/bihar-floods-worlds-largest-relief-and-rescue-operation1.jpeg
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18672/farmer-suicide_5106.jpg*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/18685/dead-farmers-family-in-despair_5106.jpg


----------



## vaithy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey!! at Vista__n00b   #19    watch out your Posts count...Someone is eating your post...
@19 you have 69 post count..
*but @21.. you are having only 2 posts!! (don't blame me for it..definately I am not the cause)*

or

I am dealing with your dummy.. or the Ghost???


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vaithy said:


> Hey!! at Vista__n00b   #19    watch out your Posts count...Someone is eating your post...
> @19 you have 69 post count..
> *but @21.. you are having only 2 posts!! (don't blame me for it..definately I am not the cause)*
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Look at you all excited and jumping around. That is nothing. I had accidentally made two accounts in 2007 & got logged in the other one by mistake last night. What has this got to do anything with the topic?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 2, 2009)

vista_n00b said:


> They are Sri Lankan citizens...their country has to take care of them.



vista_n00b or vista__n00b... 
the question here is; 
are *they* (the so called LTTE who are the subset of Tamils who in turn are the supersets of LTTE as per your point of view) considered as Sri Lankan citizens..
if so then why would a army of the particular country kill a citizen of their country? 



vista_n00b said:


> What? Where does India come in between? Why does India have to accept them?



why would not India accept them? we have accepted citizens of Nepal, Bangladesh, Pakistan then why not from Sri Lanka..

People from other countries settling in India have not at all been a burden to us in fact they have contributed more towards increasing our Nations income...



vista_n00b said:


> India has enough of its problems. Let me list a few of them for you.



and the problems which India is having is not entirely of natural causes, it is mostly because of the so called representatives of the people which you and i elect.. (and you don't need a list of problems which they cause to us)


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



solomon_paulraj said:


> vista_n00b or vista__n00b...
> the question here is;
> are *they* (the so called LTTE who are the subset of Tamils who in turn are the supersets of LTTE as per your point of view) considered as Sri Lankan citizens..
> if so then why would a army of the particular country kill a citizen of their country?


Did you read the whole thread or did you just read that part of my so many posts? If you didn't read the whole thread then I would recommend you to do so before taking part in the discussion. I am in no mood of repeating what I have already talked about. OTOH If you actually did read the whole thread then let me bring your attention back to Civil War...Khalistanis, LeT, JeM, SIMI, Bodos, NSCN, KYKL, MNF, Naxals, PWG, ULFA, Maoists...
*READ THE WHOLE THREAD BEFORE COMING BACK WITH ANY MORE REPLIES*


			
				solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> why would not India accept them? we have accepted citizens of Nepal, Bangladesh, Pakistan then why not from Sri Lanka..


...and who says we have accepted those illegal immigrants? These are few of the links I found just by a quick googling
 1) Illegal Bangladeshi immigrants threat to India: Delhi High Court
*ibnlive.in.com/news/illegal-bangladeshi-immigrants-threat-to-india-court/71035-3.html

2) Illegal migrants had no business to be in India - says Union Home Minister Chidambram
*www.infa.in/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1054&Itemid=35

3) Migrant menace : Advani’s call to throw them out
*news.indiamart.com/news-analysis/migrant-menace-advan-2438.html

4) Bangladeshi Immigrants Stoke Terror in India
*www.asiasentinel.com/index.php?Itemid=255&id=1200&option=com_content&task=view

5) Bangladesh: Assam as Gateway for Illegal Immigrants   
*www.saag.org/common/uploaded_files/paper1444.html

Clearly, lots of people disagree with you.





			
				solomon_paulraj said:
			
		

> People from other countries settling in India have not at all been a burden to us in fact they have contributed more towards increasing our Nations income...


Clearly the benefits that you see in having those immigrants can not be seen by the ruling party of India, the opposition party, the Indian Judiciary and the press of India. May be you are the only enlightened chap who sees the benefits in having immigrants from other countries.





> and the problems which India is having is not entirely of natural causes, it is mostly because of the so called representatives of the people which you and i elect.. (and you don't need a list of problems which they cause to us)


...and by having more immigrants we would be able to solve those problems in an excellent way!!! Having more pressure on our already overloaded infrastructure by accommodating some other country's citizens would help us amazingly. Way to go man...what an intelligent suggestion!!!


----------



## Nishant (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*

@vista_n00b..
there is not point discussing with them... they keep yelling at us to "see both sides of things" but they themself have closed the eyes to LTTE terror..  
LTTE has killed our PM Rajiv gandhi..... lets suppose Rajiv was very bad and deserved to be killed... but what about the 30 odd other ppl who died in the blast? 

oh i forgot... those 30 odd ppl did not had "Cultural ties" with our respected friends.. so their life is useless when compared to srilankan tamils...

Please Tamil brothers... stop supporting LTTE... just talk to any other person on earth about your views and i bet everybody will say you are brainwashed... as already explained by vista_n00b we have enough problem to think about..


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 3, 2009)

vista__n00b said:


> Did you read the whole thread or did you just read that part of my so many posts? If you didn't read the whole thread then I would recommend you to do so before taking part in the discussion. I am in no mood of repeating what I have already talked about. OTOH If you actually did read the whole thread then let me bring your attention back to Civil War...Khalistanis, LeT, JeM, SIMI, Bodos, NSCN, KYKL, MNF, Naxals, PWG, ULFA, Maoists...
> *READ THE WHOLE THREAD BEFORE COMING BACK WITH ANY MORE REPLIES*...


yes i do read the whole thread.. and its too much of an PERSONAL/BORROWED opinion about issue happening among LTTE/Tamils/Singalis. 

let me ask you one thing.. all the info or knowledge you have about the matters are from media / books / websites.. 

have you personally been there to witness those things.. and even if you did how would you justify to others about something which seems right to you and wrong to me.. 



vista__n00b said:


> and who says we have accepted those illegal immigrants?



Whoa... when did i say illegal immigrants.. so you think (and some people like you) that Tamils of Sri Lanka to be illegal immigrants.. you know your recent history well so i need not explain that..



vista__n00b said:


> Clearly, lots of people disagree with you.Clearly the benefits that you see in having those immigrants can not be seen by the ruling party of India, the opposition party, the Indian Judiciary and the press of India.



i don't care of the so called PEOPLE who disagree with me for the sake inhumane treatment of innocent people.. remember this thread is not about the Sri Lankan issue... it is about a innocent person losing his life for something which is considered non ethical and unreasonable...



vista__n00b said:


> May be you are the only enlightened chap who sees the benefits in having immigrants from other countries....and by having more immigrants we would be able to solve those problems in an excellent way!!! Having more pressure on our already overloaded infrastructure by accommodating some other country's citizens would help us amazingly.


open your mind yaar... why do you always google for negative factors.. yeah... i understand that even if you Google for positive factors about immigrants (NOT ILLEGAL) you wont find many; because the benefits, business and other opportunities created by those immigrants are many and are never exposed by closed minded people like you... (my advice do not always google for things.. go visit a immigrant camp and you will come to know about the facts)

and yes I'm enlightened about the idea of living as a human being and not like animals.. (humans share and animals dont)



vista__n00b said:


> Way to go man...what an intelligent suggestion!!!


we humans are still following the Darwin's survival of the fittest concept.. and do not dare to think of living as one world... So my so called intelligent suggestion is something which I'm thinking ahead of time for a UNITED WORLD.. 

may be i don't have knowledge about the current events because i don't like to go through long articles which is also written / re-written / copied by some person who thinks as a normal human... 

remember, in history every civilization fought with others so that they could live in harmony.. but till today humans are following the same; they destroy their fellow humans so what they consider to THEIRS live in harmony...



Nishant said:


> @vista_n00b..
> there is not point discussing with them...





Nishant said:


> Please Tamil brothers... stop supporting LTTE...


 did in any of my post support LTTE.. it is just the way in which you look at things... 



Nishant said:


> just talk to any other person on earth about your views and i bet everybody will say you are brainwashed... as already explained by vista_n00b we have enough problem to think about..



Every person with proper ideology will accept the truth... not the views...
The problem with us (Indian) people is.. we always THINK about the problems and do not arrive at the solutions to the problems.. (Ex. is unemployment problem solved starting from the first five year plan) 
let me ask you one straight question if your friend in assaulted by gundas.. what would you do? make a documentary of it to show it to others so that they can think of the situation and extend your helping hand for your friend..

think my friend..


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



solomon_paulraj said:


> yes i do read the whole thread.. and its too much of an PERSONAL/BORROWED opinion about issue happening among LTTE/Tamils/Singalis.


Isn't that the only thing we are doing here? Presenting our personal opinions and discussing about the others?





> have you personally been there to witness those things.. and even if you did how would you justify to others about something which seems right to you and wrong to me..


The thing that seems wrong to me is the killing of innocent citizens of Sri Lanka by terrorists. If that seems right to you then I do not need to justify anything.





> Whoa... when did i say illegal immigrants.. *so you think (and some people like you) that Tamils of Sri Lanka to be illegal immigrants*.. you know your recent history well so i need not explain that..


I think of any country's citizen coming to my country without a proper Visa or not following his/her visa terms is an illegal immigrant. Its not about Tamils of Sri Lanka, Bengali Muslims of Bangladesh, Afghanis from Afghanistan, Pakistanis from Pakistan or Nepalis from Nepal. They are all illegal immigrants...no two questions about it...





> i don't care of the so called PEOPLE who disagree with me for the sake inhumane treatment of innocent people..


...but in last post you yourself cared about how Indian people felt about citizens of other countries by saying we have accepted them. At that time you did care about other people's opinions. In just one post you don't care about the so called PEOPLE? You mean if they agree with you...you care...but if they disagree with you...you don't care?





> remember this thread is not about the Sri Lankan issue... it is about a innocent person losing his life for something which is considered non ethical and unreasonable...


only if you would have let this thread remain about "a person" losing his life (innocent or not is not yet established).





> open your mind yaar... why do you always google for negative factors.. yeah... i understand that even if you Google for positive factors about immigrants (NOT ILLEGAL) you wont find many; *because the benefits, business and other opportunities created by those immigrants are many and are never exposed by closed minded people like you*... (my advice do not always google for things.. go visit a immigrant camp and you will come to know about the facts)


LOL!!! So you are telling me that Indian Judiciray System, Union Home Minister of India, Leader of the opposition party of India and major press personalities are all CLOSED MINDED people (like me ofcourse) while you are the only "OPEN MINDED" person?





> and yes I'm enlightened about the idea of living as a human being and not like animals.. (humans share and animals dont)


*Oh please...that is such a lame comment that it can't walk even on crutches.* I mean seriously...are you saying that you would like to SHARE WITH OTHER HUMANS? Well then let me ask you to first share what you have with people of India. Go and bring every Homeless/Poor/Unsupported person present in your city and keep them in your home...feed them...provide them medical treatment at your cost. Let me see how much of a human are you then. Or does your humanity raises its head only when its about Tamils?

If you plan to suggest that we need to support Sri Lankan Tamils because of humanity then I would suggest that we first help those 1000 INDIAN children who will be dying today of diarrhoea. Help those 2.1 million below 5 year Indian children who will dying this year. Help the children who are dying in Madhya Pradesh of hunger (Do you know Hunger Index of Madhya Pradesh is worst in the whole world...equal to Ethiopia?) They are the ones who need us more because they are our own countrymen and have much more right over the infrastructure of this country. They have much more right over the hard earned money that I pay as taxes. Or according to you they are not as humans as Sri Lankan Tamils?

If I live in a home and earn something then I will first give it to my parents...my brothers & sisters. If I am hungry and suffering with various diseases...unable to meet their demands...then I won't be thinking about the homeless sitting on the corner of the street...I would be thinking about myself and how to feed my own people. India is our home and Indian people are our brother & sisters. Think about them...that is more "HUMAN".





> we humans are still following the Darwin's survival of the fittest concept.. and do not dare to think of living as one world... So my so called intelligent suggestion is something which I'm thinking ahead of time for a UNITED WORLD..


United World?!?!?! Such an easy phrase to type huh? How many keys did you press? 12 key presses on your keyboard and you become a saint? Let me see a united city or a united neighbourhood first. As I said above...go and bring homeless people of your city to your home...click a few pictures and then we will talk about your "thinking ahead of time" stuff. These typing on your keyboards while sittings in a comfortable room is very easy but that is not the real life.





> let me ask you one straight question if your friend in assaulted by gundas.. what would you do? make a documentary of it to show it to others so that they can think of the situation and extend your helping hand for your friend..
> 
> think my friend..


If I have one iron rod in my hand...and both my brother as well as my neighbour are being assaulted by gundas then I will first hit the gunda assaulting my brother and then the one who is assaulting my neighbour. Not the other way around.


----------



## Nishant (Sep 3, 2009)

> did in any of my post support LTTE.. it is just the way in which you look at things...



yup.. u did not said.. .. my fault... sorry..
so can i ask you a question? What do you think about LTTE?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 3, 2009)

vista__n00b said:


> Isn't that the only thing we are doing here? Presenting our personal opinions and discussing about the others?
> The thing that seems wrong to me is the killing of innocent citizens of Sri Lanka by terrorists. If that seems right to you then I do not need to justify anything.I think of any country's citizen coming to my country without a proper Visa or not following his/her visa terms is an illegal immigrant.



thats the point i wanted.. you have opinions just like your close minded friends.. im not taking side on LTTE / Tamils / Singalese.. like you do. and i would rather term those persons as REFUGEES rather than illegal immigrants.



vista__n00b said:


> but in last post you yourself cared about how Indian people felt about citizens of other countries by saying we have accepted them. At that time you did care about other people's opinions. In just one post you don't care about the so called PEOPLE? You mean if they agree with you...you care...but if they disagree with you...you don't care?only if you would have let this thread remain about "a person" losing his life (innocent or not is not yet established).


 you did not read my post properly it seems. Indian accepts only legal immigrants and refugees, and i never termed them as illegal immigrants as you did.



vista__n00b said:


> LOL!!! So you are telling me that Indian Judiciray System, Union Home Minister of India, Leader of the opposition party of India and major press personalities are all CLOSED MINDED people (like me ofcourse) while you are the only "OPEN MINDED" person?*Oh please...that is such a lame comment that it can't walk even on crutches.*



Where does the Judiciary system, Union Home Minister, etc etc come into scene? and why do you compare them with you.. 



vista__n00b said:


> Well then let me ask you to first share what you have with people of India. Go and bring every Homeless/Poor/Unsupported person present in your city and keep them in your home...feed them...provide them medical treatment at your cost. Let me see how much of a human are you then. Or does your humanity raises its head only when its about Tamils?



i was expecting this from you.. to make the point clear i pay service tax, sales tax, land tax etc etc; and my part of tax goes towards many schemes for instance like SSA.. when it comes to supporting poor/homeless it does not mean that i should take everybody into my home.. i pay towards the govt. so that they could take care of these problems. and to my opinion there is enough tax collected to meet and solve such problems. but where and how is the money being used is the question? 



vista__n00b said:


> we first help those 1000 INDIAN children who will be dying today of diarrhoea............


^^ ahh.. statistics once again.. (thanks search engines) what are my tax money doing.. does is it all comes under the accounting terms as NPA?



vista__n00b said:


> If I live in a home and earn something then I will first give it to my parents...my brothers & sisters. If I am hungry and suffering with various diseases...unable to meet their demands...then I won't be thinking about the homeless sitting on the corner of the street...I would be thinking about myself and how to feed my own people. India is our home and Indian people are our brother & sisters. Think about them...that is more "HUMAN".


 then why don't people with lots and lots of money start doing these humanitarian efforts.. i think there are more richest persons in India in the worlds top 100 richest persons list.. now can you open your mind... 
our country has more than enough resources to meet its demand. the thing is, we don't care about the resources being wasted or resources being under utilised.



vista__n00b said:


> United World?!?!?! Such an easy phrase to type huh? How many keys did you press? 12 key presses on your keyboard and you become a saint? Let me see a united city or a united neighbourhood first. As I said above...go and bring homeless people of your city to your home...click a few pictures and then we will talk about your "thinking ahead of time" stuff. These typing on your keyboards while sittings in a comfortable room is very easy but that is not the real life.



haven't you heard the phrase "pen is mightier than the sword" what i have typed using 12 key presses will make 12 persons to think positive, and other 12 persons (like you) to think negative.. which will also benefit the positive thinkers about those negative points.. and about my thinking ahead of time can be proved if you visit this place... *cuckoo.blog.co.in/



vista__n00b said:


> If I have one iron rod in my hand...and both my brother as well as my neighbour are being assaulted by gundas then I will first hit the gunda assaulting my brother and then the one who is assaulting my neighbour. Not the other way around.



thats what makes a closed minded person, if i was in the same situation, i would join hands with my brother and hit those gundas who are assaulting my NEIGHBOUR.



Nishant said:


> yup.. u did not said.. .. my fault... sorry..
> so can i ask you a question? What do you think about LTTE?



i know that LTTE means Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam.. and i dont think or care about them.. i just think about those innocent persons who lose their life everyday, it may be someones brother, sister, father, mother, wife, child, aunt, uncle. 
does a human have the right to take life of another human? let what the situation may be? after all human have the ability to think and do things, right. was our Indian freedom got in this way, what was the father of our nation believed in, should not we the children follow what our father did?


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



solomon_paulraj said:


> thats the point i wanted.. you have opinions just like your close minded friends.. im not taking side on LTTE / Tamils / Singalese.. like you do. and i would rather term those persons as REFUGEES rather than illegal immigrants.


...and I am taking sides? And whose side am I on? Can you actually comprehend simple english with your "open mind"? If yes then tell me where I have taken side of anyone. Looks like your mind has opened a bit more than needed :snigger:





> you did not read my post properly it seems. Indian accepts only legal immigrants and refugees, and i never termed them as illegal immigrants as you did.


...and I am sure that you will be able to give us examples where India has legally accepted International refugees. If refugees enter in a country in illegal ways...they become illegal immigrants and burden on that country's economy as well as its infrastructure.





> Where does the Judiciary system, Union Home Minister, etc etc come into scene? and why do you compare them with you..


They come in to scene to counter your point of "India have accepted citizens of Nepal, Bangladesh, Pakistan then why not from Sri Lanka". They are the pillars that represent India and if they summarily reject any illegal immigrants then it gives you your answer that we DO NOT ACCEPT THEM. I guess it is too hard to understand with such an open mind.





> i was expecting this from you.. to make the point clear i pay service tax, sales tax, land tax etc etc; and my part of tax goes towards many schemes for instance like SSA.. when it comes to supporting poor/homeless it does not mean that i should take everybody into my home.. i pay towards the govt. so that they could take care of these problems.


...and they are doing the best they can with what ever resources are available with them but improving the situation is not a one day task. Also, the taxes you are paying are being used for your fellow citizens...you are not paying those taxes on the condition that they should be used to help people who speak your language.





> and to my opinion there is enough tax collected to meet and solve such problems. but where and how is the money being used is the question?


If you are so concerned that where is your money being used then read budget publication and government gazettes published regularly. If you don't like what you see...file RTIs but inviting more trouble by accepting illegal immigrants from other countries is hardly a solution to India's problems.





> ^^ ahh.. statistics once again.. (thanks search engines) what are my tax money doing.. does is it all comes under the accounting terms as NPA?


Oh my god!!! What kind of a person are you? On the one hand you talk about being human and helping people from other country while 1000 kids dying in your own country are STATISTICS FOR YOU??? You should be ashamed of your existence. You the shallowest person I have ever read.





> then why don't people with lots and lots of money start doing these humanitarian efforts.. i think there are more richest persons in India in the worlds top 100 richest persons list.. now can you open your mind...
> our country has more than enough resources to meet its demand. the thing is, we don't care about the resources being wasted or resources being under utilised.


...and all those problems will be sorted out if we import a million or so of immigrants? What is the point of all these mindless talks? We know our country has problems...but they will not be solved by meddling in issues of Tamil refugees. My point is that India at this moment (or at any moment for that matter) cannot imagine having more troubles...forget about those illegal immigrants from other countries and you are telling me that "Yes we have problems but we should still bring them here". What kind of, if i may say, sheer stupidity is this?





> haven't you heard the phrase "pen is mightier than the sword" what i have typed using 12 key presses will make 12 persons to think positive, and other 12 persons (like you) to think negative.. which will also benefit the positive thinkers about those negative points..


Oh my god...I pray to him that not even a single person in this world thinks as positive as you. A person for whom 1000 children dying in a day is a statistics must not have followers.





> about my thinking ahead of time can be proved if you visit this place... *cuckoo.blog.co.in/


A blog page full of pictures of people? :-S





> thats what makes a closed minded person, if i was in the same situation, i would join hands with my brother and hit those gundas who are assaulting my NEIGHBOUR.


Again your open mind didn't help you comprehend the post properly. Poor attention span may be. Read what I said...your brother is also being kicked around.





> about them.. i just think about those innocent persons who lose their life everyday,


Really? You do? Its not just another statistics for you?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 3, 2009)

vista__n00b said:


> ...and I am taking sides? And whose side am I on? Can you actually comprehend simple english with your "open mind"? If yes then tell me where I have taken side of anyone. Looks like your mind has opened a bit more than needed :snigger:...



any person can understand from your posts that whose side you take on..



vista__n00b said:


> .
> and I am sure that you will be able to give us examples where India has legally accepted International refugees. If refugees enter in a country in illegal ways...they become illegal immigrants and burden on that country's economy as well as its infrastructure.



i did not discuss about the persons entering our country in illegal ways. my opinion is that we should help those who we can. but that you won't understand because you have set your mind in a very very closed box so it is failing to open even a bit. 



vista__n00b said:


> They come in to scene to counter your point of "India have accepted citizens of Nepal, Bangladesh, Pakistan then why not from Sri Lanka". They are the pillars that represent India and if they summarily reject any illegal immigrants then it gives you your answer that we DO NOT ACCEPT THEM. I guess it is too hard to understand with such an open mind....



"Everything accepted in not correct and everything rejected in not incorrect" again it is still tough for you because your mind is like a nut..



vista__n00b said:


> and they are doing the best they can with what ever resources are available with them but improving the situation is not a one day task. Also, the taxes you are paying are being used for your fellow citizens...you are not paying those taxes on the condition that they should be used to help people who speak your language.If you are so concerned that where is your money being used then read budget publication and government gazettes published regularly. If you don't like what you see...file RTIs but inviting more trouble by accepting illegal immigrants from other countries is hardly a solution to India's problems.



who is doing the best.. if looking at the budget publication what will i get.. it only shows the average. (100+0/2=50 and 50+50/2=50) so who is getting the biggest share and showing all those statistics...do you get the picture.



vista__n00b said:


> Oh my god!!! What kind of a person are you? On the one hand you talk about being human and helping people from other country while 1000 kids dying in your own country are STATISTICS FOR YOU??? You should be ashamed of your existence. You the shallowest person I have ever read....



yes those are only statistics for me because there are more kids who do not eat even a full meal a day than those who die of diarrhea... and i'm not ashamed of my existence because god given you such opportunity. now what makes you so angry.. are you not able to understand what i typed..



vista__n00b said:


> A blog page full of pictures of people? :-S


that shows your immaturity, that pictures mean a lot. a closed minded person wont be able even understand a single piece of information that provides.. its about the people who are roaming in the streets because of the ignorance of people like you.
so as per logic, the problems which India has, as you say, is because of persons like you who cause the problems. 



vista__n00b said:


> Again your open mind didn't help you comprehend the post properly. Poor attention span may be. Read what I said...your brother is also being kicked around.Really? You do? Its not just another statistics for you?


its very funny, you were not able to comprehend what i said (may be because of your close mindedness thats ok), let me comprehend it for you: as per your post you save your brother and then save your neighbor from the gundas.. but as per my post i join hands with my brother and take down those gundas.. 
now thats the difference between close mindedness and open mindedness.. and as you said my mind has opened more than needed and overflowing so why don't you share it..


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



solomon_paulraj said:


> any person can understand from your posts that whose side you take on..


Why don't you detail a bit for people (like me) who might not be able to understand which I side am on.





> i did not discuss about the persons entering our country in illegal ways. my opinion is that we should help those who we can. but that you won't understand because you have set your mind in a very very closed box so it is failing to open even a bit.


Yes...I am also saying help those who we can...and we can help our own brothers and sisters...not citizens from other country just because they speak one of many languages of India.





> "Everything accepted in not correct and everything rejected in not incorrect" again it is still tough for you because your mind is like a nut..


Are you by any chance suffering from any disease? ADHD may be? You yourself said that India has accepted immigrants from other countries and now that you've been proved wrong...everything is wrong for you? It seems that your mind has expanded so much that it cannot catch anything...everything just passes through it.





> who is doing the best.. if looking at the budget publication what will i get.. it only shows the average. (100+0/2=50 and 50+50/2=50) so who is getting the biggest share and showing all those statistics...do you get the picture.


If according to you...we are not even able to do enough for our countrymen then why do you want to put the burden of a million or more immigrants on us? Is that your idea of helping the situation?





> yes those are only statistics for me because there are more kids who do not eat even a full meal a day than those who die of diarrhea... and i'm not ashamed of my existence because god given you such opportunity. now what makes you so angry.. are you not able to understand what i typed..


You mean dying is better than not eating a full meal? Wow man!!! My doubts are really getting cleared about the state of your brain cells.





> that shows your immaturity, that pictures mean a lot. a closed minded person wont be able even understand a single piece of information that provides.. its about the people who are roaming in the streets because of the ignorance of people like you.


Your stupidity amazes me. Do you realize that by some estimates 78 Million people in India sleep on streets every night and you want to solve their problems by clicking their pictures? You want to add another million of those immigrants to create more problems so that you can click more pictures? Is that what you call being open minded? I call that highest level of stupidity.





> its very funny, you were not able to comprehend what i said (may be because of your close mindedness thats ok), let me comprehend it for you: as per your post you save your brother and then save your neighbor from the gundas.. but as per my post i join hands with my brother and take down those gundas..


Yes it might be funny for someone like you...ADHD does various things to your brain. Your brother was being assaulted...he is hurt...he is injured and you expect him to help your neighbour? Or are you planning to take your brother to hospital...get him treated and then bring him back to the place where your neighbour was being assaulted? I can assure you...the neighbour will be dead by then.


----------



## p_dude (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*

pages and pages of useless sh1t.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 5, 2009)

^^ then y did u read it sh1t head...



vista__n00b said:


> Why don't you detail a bit for people ...


ok.. no more quotes for you.. because you have proven to be such a dumb all these times.. any way take my advice... stop typing and try doing something which will benefit yourself, your family, your neighbor, your country and of course your neighboring countries.. 


and also i don't need your lame advice on what should i do..


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



solomon_paulraj said:


> ok.. no more quotes for you.. because you have proven to be such a dumb all these times.. any way take my advice... stop typing and try doing something which will benefit yourself, your family, your neighbor, your country and of course your neighboring countries..


Losers like you imagine things about other people. How can you say that I am not already doing all those things? Just because your empty head cannot think beyond a group of similar language speaking people...you come in and talk crap about others?





> and also i don't need your lame advice on what should i do..


Yes...you only like to give stupid advices...taking anything from anyone is lame for you. I sympathise with your situation


----------



## vaithy (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*

Losers, empty heads, supporters of LTTE,Stupids, >>>
oh I could not resist to acquire these noble titles,, 

let us go to the period that Sri Lanka Freedom Party Ruled, 1956-65 

Some of the first actions taken by the new SLFP government reflected a disturbing insensitivity to minority concerns. Shortly after its victory, the new government presented parliament with the Official Language Act, which declared Sinhala the one official language. The act was passed and immediately caused a reaction among Tamils, who perceived their language, culture, and economic position to be under attack. 
The passage of the Official Language Act precipitated a current of antagonism between the Tamils and the Sinhalese. The Sri Lankan Tamils, represented by the Federal Party, launched a satyagraha (nonviolent protest) that resulted in a pact between S.V.R.D. Bandaranaike and S.J.V. Chelvanayakam. The agreement provided a wide measure of Tamil autonomy in Northern and Eastern provinces. It also provided for the use of the Tamil language in administrative matters. The Bandaranaike Chelvanayakam Pact also promised that "early consideration" would be extended to Indian "plantation" Tamils on the question of Sri Lankan citizenship. But the pact was not carried out because of a peaceful protest by Buddhist clergy, who, with support from the UNP, denounced the pact as a "betrayal of Sinhalese-Buddhist people." 
In May 1958, a rumor that a Tamil had killed a Sinhalese sparked off nationwide communal riots. Hundreds of people, mostly Tamils, died. This disturbance was the first major episode of communal violence on the island since independence. The riots left a deep psychological scar between the two major ethnic groups. The government declared a state of emergency and forcibly relocated more than 25,000 Tamil refugees from Sinhalese areas to Tamil areas in the north. 
*www.lankalibrary.com/geo/postcolonial_history.htm

This is the  Srilanka academicians officials site, so your complaints about  that I am posting from LTTE text hold no water.

The distinct lack of protection for the rights of minorities in the new constitution dismayed many sectors of the population. The Tamils were especially disturbed because the 1972 constitution contained no elements of federalism. Instead, a newly conferred status for Buddhism replaced the provisions for minorities provided by Article 29 in the 1948 constitution. The constitution also sanctioned measures that discriminated against Tamil youth in university admissions. Tamil youth were particularly irked by the "standardization" policy that Bandaranaike's government introduced in 1973. The policy made university admissions criteria lower for Sinhalese than for Tamils. 

According to earlier constitution the Tamils were able to compete with Singalese in all civil examination including University admission..
Further more there was no development work taken place neither schools were build in Tamil areas. Thus with arid land no industries, and commerce existed the Tamils go to colombo for earning and further studies but the new rules restrict it..

By denying the even a basic livelihood for the minority peoples Singalese are only pushing the Tamils in confrontation mood..

The fact LTTE is only born after 1976  but your ascertain that I read 50 years of LTTE text only show the level of  your understanding ..
In fact you are only confirming what I am saying about Srilanka's Unitary ,BUDDHISM only and Singalese majority only with the justification that the majority religion and majority language got preference over others...if this is not discriminatory what  it is name?

From 1947 to 1977 three decades Tamils participated in elections in the hope to get equal justice , equal rights for them.. 
the decades belong to chelvanayakam, and Amirthalingam and other moderate leaders..and you equal them to LTTE  political goons?..
Even among  Singalese political leaders of worst Tamil citics, are still ruing the not utilising chances provided by moderates in during the post independence era..

You spoke about justice of Singalese..

Let me show one example of the Tamil journalist convicted for writing article by criticising the Government for 20 years hard labour..


*www.unhcr.org/refworld/docid/4a9f78321e.html

On two accounts 
 firstly that he was sentenced, 'He has criticized the Government war on Tamil  thus promoted hatred between two communities.

Secondly, 'he received money from LTTE to run his web sites.

In the first case not only he but also  several  other Singalese journalists  express unhappiness over civilians killings by the army in the guise of liberating ..particularly the 'Pudukudiyirruppu' bombing which was designed  safe area by the Singale Govt. 
Nowhere we seen that Government designed safe havens are bombed by own government on its civilians. 
Even the article  in the question was written in 2006 in a magazine no longer exit..but the war started only in the end of 2008.Tissainayagam is the first Sri Lankan journalist to be convicted under the anti-terrorism law. In fact, he is one of the few journalists anywhere in the world to be accused of terrorism because of their reporting.

The second charges is that he received fund from LTTE to establish his website.GOVt has produced a custodial confession signed by him in a court as evidence, which he told the court, it was obtained from third degree methods, and denied the statement completely.
The court anyway overruled him and sentence given for 20 years hard labour in prison.

But I am not saying that the judge is biased.. he was not.. he is acting what the law enacted by the majority singalese is saying..according to the law , the burden of proof is with the accused...

Give you some example..
 let us pretend we are in Srilanka...I wrote this post... immediately you are accusing me I am LTTE agent.. on the basis  I am arrested..Your statement is enough that I get arrested...  police will record your statement and you will require to attend to court only one time.. You need not give any evidence that I am LTTE agent in the court... I should prove I am not LTTE how..unless the original LTTE itself give recorded statement that I am not one their.. or the LTTE has recorded database of its member and supporter and later the police traced it and found that my name is not there...that is 100% conviction on the basis of accusation...

It is not only Tamils suffered but some singalse Journalist who exposed the GOVT extra judicial killings are also executed by the GOVT forces (bringing conviction of singalse supporting Tamils rights is very difficult in court.
The assassination of Sunday Leader editor Lasantha Wikrematunge (51) on January 8, 2009 was more chilling(he was also ciritical of Srilanka extra judicial killings)

So a Government sponsored pogroms is still continuing...and you want to give more teeth to this government..


Very nice..
When I am giving Government sponsored pogrom nightmares, you are countering Indias natural disasters as supporting your argument..
India sent Milk and the food items but singale govt is delaying the distribution.. monsoon is ravaging the Manik farm camp... and children are worst affected..
You are advocating let them die why poke our nose..
So our cultures are different and we see  a problems in different side..
You are looking for the trunk..
I am looking for the root...
You are looking for the smoke and chasing it...but I am looking for the fire and its source
You are looking for the Voilence of armed conflict..but I am looking for the cause of it..
 It was the people like you caused the Kashmir, Punjab, Assame, Manipur in to blames for petty political gains..
exactly the Chinese wanted the people like you should rule the border states so the discontent spread and India can be weak!”

“We must build our state without the Jews. They can be only stateless foreigners among us, with no legal permanent standing.Germany will not founder on the racial question; to the contrary, the future of our people depends on solving it. As in so many other areas, here we also shall be pathfinders for the world. Our revolution is of enormous significance. We want it to find the key to world history in the solution of the racial question.
-Joseph Goebbels at 1933 Nuremberg rally
 Substitute above  word Jews with Tamil, now you got Mahinda
History tell us how Hitler solve the Jew problems in Germany-then the world did nothing to stop this..because this is another Govt problems.. Mahinda is following his mentor's foot steps..and his students are glorifying him...
Well done!!!

gratias ago tibi !!


----------



## nix (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*

^you cannot go back in history and say-this land belonged to my ancestors, so now its supposed to belong to me. that way, all countries would have to fundamentally change their borders.  historically, so many countries that exist today were not supposed to be. 

it is better to forget about the past and get on with our lives. fighting for a country is too costly. too many people have died and there seems no end in sight. maintaining a country is a headache. its better to try and improve whatever country you are in. you cant pin the blame on any one party, because both have made mistakes.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



nix said:


> ^you cannot go back in history and say-this land belonged to my ancestors, so now its supposed to belong to me. that way, all countries would have to fundamentally change their borders.  historically, so many countries that exist today were not supposed to be.
> 
> it is better to forget about the past and get on with our lives. fighting for a country is too costly. too many people have died and there seems no end in sight. maintaining a country is a headache. its better to try and improve whatever country you are in. you cant pin the blame on any one party, because both have made mistakes.



  	 	 	 	 	 	  Glad that you are the only saner person have posted a correct solution ...

but
Problem No.1
1Tamils Moderate  demanded the federal status as Indian constitution at the begininng of the Post Independent era
3.Equal justice and equal right for all citizen as India..
4.Equal and secular state as in India..
5.removal of discriiminatary rules against them in the matter of education, jobs etc.,

This demands are not only pertaiing to Tamils in Srilanka, but all the folks  of freedom loving citizen in the world, regardless without borders or states or whatever race they belong...
India may be poor as Vista__noob depicated.. but she is a great nation where 'Equality Freedom, Justice.. and secularism espoused world over in across the strait. if the rulers in Srilanka just listen to the moderate Tamils like chelva and Amirthalingam..the Rise of Ltte can be nibbed in the butt..
I am thankful to  some Singalese Journalists who realise the matter , bring the facts to masses, but they are few and hunted killed like a dog... So the media controlled, there is no way the ordinary singalse realise the dangers posed the division of country...
Secondly.. three lakhs elderly and children held in worst Nazi like camp to be freed speedy rehabilitation to be taken..
Thirdly ten thousands young peoples are taken from the camp on the suspecioun of LTTE sympathiser not accounted the whereabouts of them.. they should be accounted immediately so the subject 'video' of execution does not flamed the atmosphere.. 


untill then misery ruled where only Singalese lived and Tamils perished the land that once owned..


Thanks you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2009)

^^SL is a banana republic.

Btw vista__n00b/vista_n00b tell me why do you think India is building infrastructure in Afghanistan ? Why do you think India is looking up for a mars mission in 2015 ? Why do you think India is spending 12 billion dollor on MRCA deal?


----------



## vista__n00b (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Naked, bound and shot: how ‘Tamil rebel’ was killed by Sri Lankan soldier*



vaithy said:


> *It was the people like you* caused the Kashmir, Punjab, Assame, Manipur in to blames for petty political gains..
> exactly the Chinese wanted the people like you should rule the border states so the discontent spread and India can be weak!”


This is the height of stupidity!!! Another one comes in and makes a long post with no head or tail but accusing me (or "people like me") for various things. I don't understand how can people be so thick headed and dumb that they can't even understand basic points in a discussion. Well just to summarise my thoughts so that it can enter some very thick places:

1) The man being killed in the video could be a Sri Lankan soldier or a civilian and the one killing him could very well be a LTTE terrorist.

2) India must not import Sri Lankan citizens to its own land. Economic help, food & clothing etc. can be provided depending upon India's ability but importing a million or so immigrants in India will just add to our enormous amount of problems.

That is ALL I am saying!!! Is it so hard to understand? I guess it is for a few people. ADHD may be?



			
				kanjar said:
			
		

> Btw vista__n00b/vista_n00b tell me why do you think India is building infrastructure in Afghanistan ? Why do you think India is looking up for a mars mission in 2015 ? Why do you think India is spending 12 billion dollor on MRCA deal?


Because those things serve our economic, scientific and defense interests.


----------



## Nishant (Sep 7, 2009)

@vaithy
hats off for that monster post!!.. just how many hours did you took to write it? ... i feel sort of ashamed that i dont even know the complete history of India and many ppl are having such deep knowledge of foreign countries!!

initially i wanted to comment and continue this discussion but i then i realized that i am an indian... arguing with another indian ... about an foreign island.  That makes no more sense for me.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 9, 2009)

^^i agree with you Nishant.. but the topic has diverted from the title.. 
but again arguing with others brings many things to light and makes us think clearly.. 

the historical background presentaion by vaithy.. 
and rational thoughts of vista_n00b..
every word has its emotions inbuilt into it.. 
(just think about the person who has taken so much time to type those words with real feelings in their hearts)

so i think that this effort should be appreciated and the learning from those words makes more sense to me..


----------



## Nishant (Sep 11, 2009)

so lets call it a day then! ..

i request all members ... do not continue this topic anymore.. 
and if any mod is reading... i request to close the topic..


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 19, 2009)

> Statement 1. LTTE is a Terrorists
> Statement 2 LTTE is Tamilians
> 
> Conclusion: So all Tamils are Terrorists



Perfect Straw-man


----------



## Goten (Sep 20, 2009)

discussion threads r a waste of tym. like i m wasting rite now.


----------



## Baker (Sep 22, 2009)

come on guys.........  lets move on....

even Srilankan tamils are now adjusted with their situations..... why should indians to pain our heads..., we have enough and more problem to be solved on...


----------

